# How do we feel about Clarion?



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking at a $129 Clarion Headunit here. 

Just want something cheap and good. No need for MP3 decoding as I've got an iPod. A rear aux. input would be nice, but I'm not seeing much of that in this price range. I'll just keep my iTrip. A nice FM Tuner would be nice. 
I owned a low end Clarion deck a few years ago in my del Sol and it was my favorite, even better than my Alpine that was like 80 bucks more. I guess my main question is if they've maintained their excellent sound controls, and if their tuners are still bad ass. Seems like it's got the best RMS rating in that range and it actually looks pretty clean. The Alpine is the only other one I'd get in the sub-$150 range.

It's going to be hooked up to $50 speakers here. so super high quality/loudness isn't a huge issue. I just want to hear my music clearly... I'll spare the guy next to me. :hal:

so... Opinions?


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

they are pretty good. maximas stereo's are clarions if not equipped with bose. But from what I heard, Clarion makes bose's systems


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks like a good deal. Just make sure you get a warranty. I personally dont like the looks of it but if you like it go for it.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

my opinion is..if i wuz to buy clarion..its jus for the screens..headunits r okay..but they got sum bad ass screens


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a clarion. It's the DXZ545MP. I love my deck. I might not look pretty like those sony or alpine but it performs very well... IMO you should just wait and save another $50 so you can get the DXZ555MP. It's like the DB255 but it plays mp3s/wma and it's proaudio.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Well the proaudio makes it worth it. I'm not too worried about the mp3/wma since I'll be using the iPod. I was looking at the original one again yesterday, and it only allows you to adjust "bass and treble". That ain't gonna cut it. Looks like this will happen on friday, got some retroactive pay coming in. :thumbup: 

Any recommendations on cheap 4" speakers?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

yep, I've got the clarion one that plays mp3s/wmas, no problems with it at all, it's a sweet little headunit too. Unfortunately I haven't replaced my absolutely shitty stock speakers with anything decent yet..


----------

